# Where to get total snow accumulation?



## bluerage94

Does anyone know of a site the will show the total snowfall that an area received for the past storm?


----------



## frostypuck

Try accuweather.com Type in your zip code and you'll find daily snow totals for the past month.
Chris in Boston


----------



## Gicon

*Here is my link*

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/product.php...S&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1&highlight=on

See if you can back track to NY


----------



## AbsoluteH&L

I use NOAA , just enter your zip code.


----------

